# Attractive Vinyl Fencing For Your Vegetable Garden



## Printing_Company (May 13, 2010)

I think that putting a fence for your garden is a great idea, I already asked my aunt if she will put one, since I am always recommending her what I read here  She said that it will have to take time because she wants to have enough money for the fence.


----------



## Ellen (Jan 31, 2010)

I saw one of the loveliest vinyl fence set ups in one of the garden centers- all round the garden then an arch at the entryway. I would LOVE to do that and then make cement stepping stones.
(adding that in with my Mantis dream) *smile*


----------



## Dennis_Peacock (Jun 13, 2011)

Looking for +-24" tall white fencing to keep rabbits out of my garden.


----------



## Leonel (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi colleagues, its impressive article about cultureand entirely explained, keep it up 
all the time.


----------



## franciaszoe (Nov 29, 2021)

core_carbonmedia_admin said:


> One of the best investments you can make for your vegetable garden is adding an attractive vinyl garden fence. Installing a vinyl garden fence can add form and function to your vegetable garden and to your property as a whole. An attractive garden fence not only adds a bit of class to your vegetable garden, but can also help protect your precious vegetables from pets and deer.
> 
> Why Vinyl Garden Fence?
> 
> ...


When choosing a wooden fence post, you have to consider a few things. First off, it’s a fact that wooden fence posts decay over time, and untreated ones can only last for a few years before they start decaying. This is why it’s better to choose one that is pressure-treated (like chromated copper arsenate or CCA) to slow down the decay. Also, such treatment will extend the life of your wooden fence posts and fencing from years to decades.


----------

